# inetd.conf sous Snow Leopard



## k@rtoush (9 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Voila c'est la première fois que je poste sur les forums mac génération.
J'espère le faire dans la bonne section.
J'ai bien cherché et je n'ai pas trouvé de sujet à ce propos.

Je cherche désespérement le fichier inetd.conf ou xinetd.conf sous Snow Leopard mais voila, aucun moyen de mettre la main dessus...

Pas de trace dans /etc/....

Si quelqu'un pouvait me renseigner ??

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2009)

Euh pour quoi faire ?


----------



## k@rtoush (9 Décembre 2009)

J'ai besoin de comprendre comment fonctionne tout ce qui est ftp et surtout dans le cas présent tftp.

Alors j'arrive à activer ces services via le terminal genre avec des commandes comme /sbin/service (t)ftp  start etc.....

Mais bon l'OS me répond un truc étrange du style qu'il vaut mieux utiliser launchd ....
Bon jusque là pas de souci moi je fais comme il veut.
Mais je vois partout que ce fichier est super important (et pour cause) car c'est lui qui en qque sotre liste les process actifs sur le mac .... alors j'aimerais bien mettre la main dessus et le dépioter...


Je précise que j'arrive sur MAC il y a peu de temps et que j'ai envie de comprendre ce qui se passe dans cette bopite là


----------



## Christophe31 (13 Décembre 2009)

A mon avis tu t'es planté de lieu de postage et désolé mais je vois ce que c'est ce que tu cherches.


----------



## Gr3gZZ (19 Décembre 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Euh pour quoi faire ?



.

http://support.apple.com/kb/TA20863?viewlocale=en_US


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2009)

Ok mais ça n'a rien à voir avec la custo.


----------

